# Lavanderia



## Carrielle (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of a lavanderia in GDL that is open on Sundays? Back to back business trips have left me with a pile of clothes and laundromat down the street isn't open. Thanks!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

You could ask your neighbors, or your landlady, if renting.


----------



## Carrielle (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, but tried that. She would rather I use her $30mx/pant laundry service. And my neighbors mostly have maids. With only 2 days in between business trips, I was looking for a quick way to wash my clothes.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you considered using your sink?


----------

